# Solved: Slow Media Center Grrr...



## VistaUser42 (Nov 12, 2007)

I am running Windows 7 with Media Center.

Today it stopped working correctly. Everything is very slow including video decoding although audio is fine.

There were no recent updates to the computer (SW or HW). One day it worked and the next day it didn't.

I tried rebooting the computer and when it initially starts OK but after about 1 minute it is unusably slow again.
I tried deleting the Media Center database file to reconfigure it and it didn't help.
I tried running sfc /scannow but nothing was found.
I tried a system restore to a few days ago but it didn't make any difference.
I tried switching between windowed and full screen mode but the behavior is the same.
I tried googling but found nothing helpful.
When media center is running the entire computer is very slow. As soon as I stop running media center everything runs normally again.

According to the resource monitor memory is only at 40% and my CPU is almost unused and disk I/O is at a minimum.

I am baffled and I would very much appreciate any help that anyone can offer. Why is it running so slow and what can I do to fix it?

My system is:
i3, 4GB of RAM, 500GB boot disk, 2TB media drive, low end video card with s-video out, windows 7

Thanks.


----------



## VistaUser42 (Nov 12, 2007)

I figured out the solution to my problem.

At the suggestion of a friend I ran the windows experience index tool. I noted the values from the initial system setup and the values after it was run again. I noticed that my graphics scores dropped from around 4.5 to 2.0.

I got the latest driver but it made no difference.

Then I observed after a fresh boot everything would work and then relatively quickly get slower. Now I was worried about heat.

Sure enough when I ran a temperature diagnostic tool my graphic chip was at 125C+. Wow, that is hot!

I opened up my case to find that the fan on the graphics card was not running.

I have not closed the loop on this yet but I am now confident that fixing the cooling or replacing the graphics card will solve my problem.


----------



## pspuria81 (Oct 28, 2010)

VistaUser42 said:


> I figured out the solution to my problem.
> 
> At the suggestion of a friend I ran the windows experience index tool. I noted the values from the initial system setup and the values after it was run again. I noticed that my graphics scores dropped from around 4.5 to 2.0.
> 
> ...


GOOD CALL!!!

Cheers!


----------

